# Engranajes plásticos



## AK (Nov 27, 2006)

Hola, estoy buscando información sobre  las aplicaciones de los engranajes plásticos en el campo de la electrónica, robótica o cualquier otro campo en donde estos sean indispensable, le agradecería si me informaciónrmaran sobre la demanda de este tipo de engranajes, las dimensiones mas utilizadas y en que artículos se utilizan, gracias.


----------



## tetebitan (Nov 27, 2006)

los engranajes en la electronica son muy utilizados,  estos prioritariamente son utilizados para movimientos en donde su torque no sea muy grande, ya que para maquinas con mayor torque necesitas engranajes de acero, los engranajes de plastico son mas baratos y generalmente los encuentras en tamaños pequeños si necesitas un engranaje a medida o mas grande tienes que mandarlos a hacer en un torno, las aplicaciones de los engranajes son dibersas desde el movimiento de una casetera, hasta el movimiento de un carrito de juguete, engranajes plasticos de mas grandes olos puedes encontrar en el motor de las plumas de un auto


----------



## icaro8 (Dic 5, 2006)

permiso voy a hacer una aclaración:los engranajes no se fabrican en un torno .se fabrican en una fresadora o en una creadora (maquina especial para tallar engranajes)


----------



## tetebitan (Dic 9, 2006)

pues si tienes toda la razon me referi al torno por que generalmente asi le desimos aqui al lugar donde se realizan todos estos tipos de piezas


----------



## AK (Dic 9, 2006)

Los engranajes metálicos se hacen por métodos de arranque de viruta pero los plásticos se hacen por inyección de plástico.


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 24, 2007)

Los engranajes de aluminio y samat tambien se fabrican por metodos de inyección


----------



## thors (Abr 26, 2007)

los engranes son piesas muy ocupadas en todos los reproductores de CDs y bandejas multi CDs
otra gran aplicacion son en las impresoras , scanner ,plotters
en la industria son muy variada generalmente en donde se requiere transmitir un movimiento hacia y desde el control ,,,ejemplo
son los electroposicionadores , algunos encoders , impresoras de barcode, etc
tambien estan en equipos neumaticos 

espero ayudarte


----------



## shadow_x (Feb 16, 2010)

saludos; estoy planenado hacer unos engranages de plastico aprovenchando la fresadora CNC de la escuela, pero es de 3 ejes (x,y,z) y me parece que para engranajes se usa de 4 ejes (x,y,z, rotacion de la pieza) me equivoco? sera posible en la de 3 ejes? otra cosa que se me ocurre es hacer moldes y pasar a la celda de plasticos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

shadow_x dijo:


> saludos; estoy planenado hacer unos engranages de plastico aprovenchando la fresadora CNC de la escuela, pero es de 3 ejes (x,y,z) y me parece que para engranajes se usa de 4 ejes (x,y,z, rotacion de la pieza) me equivoco? sera posible en la de 3 ejes? otra cosa que se me ocurre es hacer moldes y pasar a la celda de plasticos.


Para hacer engranajes lo que necesitas son las herramientas "Creadoras", que te dan la forma del diente del engranajes, mira esta foto, es la máquina completa, hacia abajo y a la derecha se ven las herramientas que "Crean" el engranaje.


----------

